# Credete nell'Amore Vero?



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2012)

_Premessa: Essendo maschio, pongo la domanda rispetto ai miei gusti sessuali;_

Avete mai incontrato una ragazza e pensato: " Ecco.. questa è quella giusta " ? Avete mai pensato anche solo per un attimo che potesse essere la vostra anima gemella? Quella ragazza che stravolge la vostra vita e vi fa impazzire, che vi entra nella testa la mattina alle 7.00 e vi accompagna per l'intera giornata, e perché no, anche nei vostri sogni!
Io no, non penso di essermi mai innamorato di una ragazza ( sono solo un ragazzo ), non so se la colpa sia mia o meno, ma la verità è che faccio fatica ad andare oltre la serata. Esco per locali, conosco ragazze, ci passo la serata, e il giorno dopo chi si è visto si è visto. Probabilmente sbaglio io approccio. Una volta sola, forse, ho pensato di avere trovato veramente una persona importante, ma le cose si fanno in due, non in tre, e nemmeno da soli, mi ha spezzato il cuore, ci sono rimasto veramente male. Oggi è acqua passata, ma do la colpa a quell'episodio se oggi sono la persona che sono, faccio fatica a fidarmi, forse il problema sta tutto li.. 

E voi, siete mai stati trafitti dalla freccia di Cupido?


----------



## Canonista (24 Settembre 2012)

Nell'amore vero non so, nei culi a mandolino però sì


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2012)

Io non so se esiste l'amore vero o no, so solo che un anno fa ho conosciuto la donna della mia vita, quella perfetta, meravigliosa, quasi disegnata su misura per rispondere in pieno ai miei desideri. E' innamorata di me...


... e per una lunga serie di dannatissime cose non stiamo insieme, e forse non lo faremo mai.

Non ci sto male perché nel corso della vita ho imparato che a volte non bastano il valore, le capacità, le opportunità, ma serve che sia anche il momento giusto. Se non lo è, non c'è niente da fare. L'importante è avere la coscienza a posto, sapere di non essere scappati ma di averci provato. E questo non è un discorso legato solo alla sfera affettiva, ma a tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2012)

No, perché la donna/uomo ideale non esistono.


----------



## Isao (24 Settembre 2012)

L'amore vero esiste ma non dura più di qualche anno.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Io ci credo. Ma so che non è sufficiente a tenere insieme due persone.


----------



## Canonista (24 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo quasi diventando un forum come "alFemminile", a quando i sondaggi sulla puntualità del ciclo mestruale?


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2012)

Io sto con la mia ragazza da anni, ci sto molto bene, ne sono innamorato etc etc. Non posso chiedere di meglio. Però che l'amore possa durare una vita non lo so, non credo. Credo che quando entri nell'abitudine l'amore inteso come passione svanisca piano piano, piuttosto che si consacri il volersi bene.

Io sono sempre stato dell'idea che i rapporti cambiano continuamente, solo se si corre assieme a loro una coppia può stare bene assieme, a lungo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2012)

Non lo so,il Vero Amore ancora devo incontrarlo e quindi è difficile per me,almeno ora,dare una risposta!


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

personalmente ci credo


----------



## Graxx (24 Settembre 2012)

Ci credevo e fino a giusto un mese fa pensavo anche di averlo trovato...sono stato cn la mia ex 3 anni...e tornati dalle vacanze mi ha detto che non mi ama più e ha troncato tutto...


----------



## Bawert (24 Settembre 2012)

Amore é un concetto troppo abusato, infatti credo che esista ma é quasi impossibile da trovare.
Credo che nelle relzioni ci sia questa gerarchia:
Amore
Fidanzata
Ragazza
Trombamica
Amica

L'amore vero esiste, ma pochissimi lo trovano.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (24 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> _Premessa: Essendo maschio, pongo la domanda rispetto ai miei gusti sessuali;_
> 
> Avete mai incontrato una ragazza e pensato: " Ecco.. questa è quella giusta " ? Avete mai pensato anche solo per un attimo che potesse essere la vostra anima gemella? Quella ragazza che stravolge la vostra vita e vi fa impazzire, che vi entra nella testa la mattina alle 7.00 e vi accompagna per l'intera giornata, e perché no, anche nei vostri sogni!



Si, e l'ho sposata. 
Difficile da spiegare, è stato un colpo di fulmine pazzesco, ho capito quasi subito di voler passare il resto della mia vita con lei.


----------



## smallball (24 Settembre 2012)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Si, e l'ho sposata.
> Difficile da spiegare, è stato un colpo di fulmine pazzesco, ho capito quasi subito di voler passare il resto della mia vita con lei.


ti e' successa una cosa bellissima...e rara....


----------



## Canonista (24 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Amore é un concetto troppo abusato, infatti credo che esista ma é quasi impossibile da trovare.
> Credo che nelle relzioni ci sia questa gerarchia:
> Amore
> Fidanzata
> ...



Se permetti, ad un'amica (specie se di lunga data) voglio più bene che ad una trombamica.
Per carità, l'amica d'infanzia potrebbe diventare la trombamica personale, me non accade tutti i giorni.


----------



## juventino (24 Settembre 2012)

Sto da nove mesi con una ragazza con cui mi trovo molto molto bene per ora. Visto che è sicuramente troppo poco per giudicare una cosa del genere ancora non saprei, ma magari fra qualche anno si.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io ci credo. Ma so che non è sufficiente a tenere insieme due persone.



This.

L'amore esiste, ma purtroppo troppe persone tendono a considerare maggiormente elementi negativi


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> This.
> 
> L'amore esiste, ma purtroppo troppe persone tendono a considerare maggiormente elementi negativi



In che senso?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Nel senso che l'amore è un sentimento che va a ondate, non ha una sua continuità. E rischia di passare in secondo piano, essendo anche una cosa irrazionale che cozza palesemente con la vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Settembre 2012)

Esiste, e io ne sono dentro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che quest'aforisma di Charles Bukowski racchiuda bene il mio pensiero:

"Come diavolo fai a dire che ami una persona sola, quando al mondo ce ne sono milioni che potresti amare molto di più, e la sola *******ta che ti fa parlare è il fatto che non le conoscerai mai nella tua vita... l'amore è una forma di pregiudizio, si ama ciò di cui si ha bisogno."


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel senso che l'amore è un sentimento che va a ondate, non ha una sua continuità. E rischia di passare in secondo piano, essendo anche una cosa irrazionale che cozza palesemente con la vita di tutti i giorni



Io la vedo in modo leggermente diverso. Cioè, per me l'amore resta, in maniera immacolata, anche a distanza di anni. Se però cambiano altre condizioni, come la vita di tutti i giorni di cui parli, non basta a tenere insieme due persone. A meno di autodistruggersi a vicenda.


----------



## Degenerate X (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io penso che quest'aforisma di Charles Bukowski racchiuda bene il mio pensiero:
> 
> "Come diavolo fai a dire che ami una persona sola, quando al mondo ce ne sono milioni che potresti amare molto di più, e la sola *******ta che ti fa parlare è il fatto che non le conoscerai mai nella tua vita... l'amore è una forma di pregiudizio, si ama ciò di cui si ha bisogno."


.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è molto facile confondere l'amore con l'affetto, che è quello di cui parli tu.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è molto facile confondere l'amore con l'affetto, che è quello di cui parli tu.



Per affetto non ti sacrifichi fino al punto di non ritorno. Non ti butti nel vuoto, sapendo peraltro che più avanti c'è solo un burrone, sperando. Sperando che qualcosa cambi, che il vento ti riporti su, che ti spuntino le ali, o che tu riesca a risalire da solo volando, riportando sul ciglio sia te che lei. E l'affetto a poco a poco sparisce, si opacizza... piano piano ti dimentichi i volti, le voci, i gesti. Ho provato affetto e ho provato amore, nel bene e nel male. Non prendertela se ti dico che conosco la differenza, non è certo un attacco a te (anche perchè fare un discorso del genere dietro ad una tastiera non rende. Può benissimo essere che mi spieghi male io) e non è un attacco a nessuno, solo come ho vissuto fino ad ora.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> _Premessa: Essendo maschio, pongo la domanda rispetto ai miei gusti sessuali;_
> 
> Avete mai incontrato una ragazza e pensato: " Ecco.. questa è quella giusta " ? Avete mai pensato anche solo per un attimo che potesse essere la vostra anima gemella? Quella ragazza che stravolge la vostra vita e vi fa impazzire, che vi entra nella testa la mattina alle 7.00 e vi accompagna per l'intera giornata, e perché no, anche nei vostri sogni!
> 
> E voi, siete mai stati trafitti dalla freccia di Cupido?



Ovviamente sì... e non è andata bene... perchè non era l'anima gemella... perchè per me l'anima gemella è quella che si adatta perfettamente al tuo modo di essere, che ti fa sentire in sintonia con lei sempre... invece la persona che ti stravolge la vita è tutto l'inverso, è quella tutti i giorni che non è mai come te l'aspetti, è quella che ti fa venire voglia di essere un'altra persona... a me è capitato di innamorarmi di una così e non è andata a buon fine, però a distanza di anni ripenso a questa esperienza sempre con piacere perchè in un certo senso mi ha aiutato a crescere e se da un lato sembra difficile ri-innamorarsi (perchè in pratica tutte le ragazze che ho frequentato ultimamente, inconsciamente le metto sempre a confronto con lei) dall'altro lato credo di essere più pronto all'incontro con quella che sarà la vera e propria anima gemella... mah, sono giovane e non ho fretta


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente non parlavo della tua situazione, che ovviamente non conosco 

Il mio discorso è il seguente: per la mia esperienza l'amore è tutto quello che rimane dopo la passione, l'affetto, l'intesa di coppia; ecco perchè parlo di un sentimento non continuativo, è impossibile secondo me amare una persona per 24 ore al giorno. Che poi certe scelte siano condizionate da un misto di sentimenti è un altro paio di maniche, ma io parlavo appunto del giorno per giorno


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel senso che l'amore è un sentimento che va a ondate, non ha una sua continuità. E rischia di passare in secondo piano, essendo anche una cosa irrazionale che cozza palesemente con la vita di tutti i giorni



.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non parlavo della tua situazione, che ovviamente non conosco
> 
> Il mio discorso è il seguente: per la mia esperienza l'amore è tutto quello che rimane dopo la passione, l'affetto, l'intesa di coppia; ecco perchè parlo di un sentimento non continuativo, è impossibile secondo me amare una persona per 24 ore al giorno. Che poi certe scelte siano condizionate da un misto di sentimenti è un altro paio di maniche, ma io parlavo appunto del giorno per giorno



Ah adesso ho capito cosa intendi. Certo, ci mancherebbe


----------



## The P (24 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io penso che quest'aforisma di Charles Bukowski racchiuda bene il mio pensiero:
> 
> "Come diavolo fai a dire che ami una persona sola, quando al mondo ce ne sono milioni che potresti amare molto di più, e la sola *******ta che ti fa parlare è il fatto che non le conoscerai mai nella tua vita... l'amore è una forma di pregiudizio, *si ama ciò di cui si ha bisogno*."



Solitamente non credo alle "frasi ad effetto", ma in generale la penso così.


----------



## GioNF (24 Settembre 2012)

Non credo nell'amore vero.
Credo nelle belle, bellissime storie. Credo nella persona giusta, quella con cui penso "Ok, con questa ci potrei stare DAVVERO". Credo negli attimi magici, che ti fanno capire quanto sia bello vivere. Sono storie rare. A me è capitato due volte, di pensarla davvero così. E...
e poi va male. E non ci puoi fare nulla. Soffri e basta, sapendo che l'unica cura è il tempo. Non si può dimenticare, si può solo andare avanti.


----------



## S T B (24 Settembre 2012)

secondo me non esiste l'anima gemella. Puoi avere la fortuna di trovare una persona con cui stai bene, che ti attrae fisicamente, che ti piace e di cui piano piano ti innamori sempre di più. Poi l'amore vero lo scopri attraverso le difficoltà... due persone veramente innamorate le ho viste poche volte, si tenevano per mano e avevano circa 80 anni. Per esempio vorrei prendere a schiaffi uno degli amici di mio fratello. A 13 anni dice di essersi "fidanzato" solo per poterlo sbandierare ai 4 venti su facebook... ma che cavolo ne sa???
Ho preso delle cotte nella mia vita, ma che ci crediate o no (potete anche considerarmi uno sfigato) non ho mai avuto una ragazza, neanche per gioco. Ad alcune ragazze sapevo di piacere, ma non mi è mai andato di prendere in giro nessuno, quindi meglio rimanere così.
A volte guardo delle persone e mi viene da pensare: d'accordo che la bellezza è soggettiva, anche interiore, ma alcune persone (quelle che molti definiscono cessi per intenderci) come fanno? Che ingiustizia! Sono così, mica per colpa loro!
Per le ragazze perlomeno carine non è difficile: basta saper aspettare e prima o poi un ragazzo ti arriva, ma i maschi devono sempre fare il primo passo e allora tutto è più difficile. Scusate il discorso abbastanza depresso  ma è un argomento interessante!


----------



## GioNF (24 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, perché la donna/uomo ideale non esistono.



Concordo



PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Esiste, e io ne sono dentro.



Beata innocenza.


----------



## Gollume (25 Settembre 2012)

L' amore vero non lo so, esistono le persone giuste.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Non credo nell'amore vero.
> Credo nelle belle, bellissime storie. Credo nella persona giusta, quella con cui penso "Ok, con questa ci potrei stare DAVVERO". Credo negli attimi magici, che ti fanno capire quanto sia bello vivere. Sono storie rare. A me è capitato due volte, di pensarla davvero così. E...
> e poi va male. E non ci puoi fare nulla. Soffri e basta, sapendo che l'unica cura è il tempo. Non si può dimenticare, si può solo andare avanti.


Beh non è detto che si debba soffrire per forza. Le cose possono anche andare bene.


----------



## Kundera (25 Settembre 2012)

Come si fa a dire che non esiste?
Piuttosto diciamo che anche il più intenso ha la sua data di scadenza.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Non credo nell'amore vero.
> Credo nelle belle, bellissime storie. Credo nella persona giusta, quella con cui penso "Ok, con questa ci potrei stare DAVVERO". Credo negli attimi magici, che ti fanno capire quanto sia bello vivere. Sono storie rare. A me è capitato due volte, di pensarla davvero così. E...
> e poi va male. E non ci puoi fare nulla. Soffri e basta, sapendo che l'unica cura è il tempo. Non si può dimenticare, si può solo andare avanti.



Proprio l'altro giorno leggevo una citazione in cui si rifletteva sul fatto che non si devo confondere l'amore con le incomprensioni, con il dolore ecc..


----------



## cris (25 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo, prima o poi in ogni caso la si piglia in quel posto.
Non ci son più i vecchi tempi dove ci si sposava a 24 anni e si viveva tutta la vita assieme nel rispetto reciproco, essere "bravo/a" e fedele nel 2012 non serve a nulla. E' solo questione di tempo...

La mentalità generale, e soprattutto femminile, è cambiata. non fa più notizia l'infedeltà, è quasi normale.


----------



## Isao (25 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Non credo nell'amore vero.
> Credo nelle belle, bellissime storie. Credo nella persona giusta, quella con cui penso "Ok, con questa ci potrei stare DAVVERO". Credo negli attimi magici, che ti fanno capire quanto sia bello vivere. Sono storie rare. A me è capitato due volte, di pensarla davvero così. E...
> e poi va male. E non ci puoi fare nulla. Soffri e basta, sapendo che l'unica cura è il tempo. Non si può dimenticare, si può solo andare avanti.



Ecco..



> ‎'Tutti dicono che l'amore fa male,ma non è vero. La solitudine fa male. Il rifiuto fa male. Perdere qualcuno fa male. Tutti confondono queste cose con l'amore,ma in realtà,l'amore è l'unica cosa in questo mondo che copre tutto il dolore,facendoci sentire ancora meravigliosi.'


----------



## Prinz (26 Settembre 2012)

penso che esista l'istinto biologico all'autoconservazione della specie e ruoti tutto intorno a quello. La monogamia è un portato dell'organizzazione sociale, ma non ci vedo niente di naturale sinceramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> non ci credo, prima o poi in ogni caso la si piglia in quel posto.
> Non ci son più i vecchi tempi dove ci si sposava a 24 anni e si viveva tutta la vita assieme nel rispetto reciproco, essere "bravo/a" e fedele nel 2012 non serve a nulla. E' solo questione di tempo...
> 
> La mentalità generale, e soprattutto femminile, è cambiata. non fa più notizia l'infedeltà, è quasi normale.



tutto vero...una cosa importantissima secondo me è la fiducia...oggi ti puoi fidare solo di pochissime persone, è importante trovare quelle giuste

sono d'accordo pure sulla mentalità che è cambiata...è cambiata perchè hanno deciso che doveva cambiare


----------

